
Source: Twitter cut out of Trump tech meeting over failed emoji deal - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/12/donald-trump-twitter-emoji-crooked-hillary-232647
======
macawfish
Okay hacker news. If there was ever a time to bend the "no politics" rule,
this is it.

~~~
bastian
100% this and yes.

~~~
smacktoward
The no-politics rule puts me in mind of a modified form of the apocryphal
quote from Leon Trotsky:

 _You may not be interested in politics, but politics is interested in you._

------
pimlottc
For anyone else confused about what emoji has to do with Twitter hashtag, what
they're talking about is something more properly called "hashflags" [0][1],
which are custom icons that automatically appear after certain hashtags. For
example, if you use hashtag #periscope [2], the Periscope logo will appear
afterwards. They have nothing to do with the standard emoji set and are only
"emoji" in the loose sense that they are pictorial images in line with text.

0: [http://gizmodo.com/those-weird-auto-emoji-in-your-twitter-
fe...](http://gizmodo.com/those-weird-auto-emoji-in-your-twitter-feed-are-
called-1733397229)

1: [http://hashfla.gs/](http://hashfla.gs/)

2:
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/periscope](https://twitter.com/hashtag/periscope)

------
externalmodem
Who can take the idea of "Silicon Valley" as an engine for social change
seriously when industry leaders behave like this?

------
danso
Disappointed to see that this got flagged/buried -- I thought the no-politics
ban was for only a week? Anyway, this doesn't have to devolve into a political
debate, or at least Trump-bashing. Because the RNC was correct, if what's
detailed in this post by the Trump ad-designer matches reality:
[https://medium.com/@garycoby/twitter-restricts-trump-
eb7e48c...](https://medium.com/@garycoby/twitter-restricts-trump-
eb7e48ccf5ff#.7sbxfvbym)

The choosing of emoji is inevitably political -- how could it _not_ be? But in
this case, it seems like the RNC was reasonably amenable to Twitter's
purported requirements.

~~~
grzm
Political Detox Week is over. It was terminated early, but would have been
over by now regardless. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13131251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13131251)

------
unfathomable
Wow Trump is so alpha it's unbelievable.

He's negging the company that he uses to communicate with all of his fans. And
he knows they won't do anything about it.

